# Transmission vs. Azureus



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey....

Ive been using Transmission on my mini running 10.3.9 for a little while and was generally pleased with it but the torrents sat dorment for a long time even though they had like 800 seeds...Transmission just never connected any for some reason.

So..I decided to try Azureus again, which I used to hate back in the day and since its still Java I don't like it anymore now but damn.....it connected like 30 seeds right away on the files that Transmission would never connect to and on all files I'm seeing much higher download speeds. Right now its chugging along on 2 files at 240 kB/s and has been going that good all night, with Transmission I rarely got it going over 25 kB/s. Obviously I changed the port using both programs so its not that.

So, What gives?
Any thoughts? Anyone have similar experience? Any other recommendations for a native torrent program?


----------



## gizmo321 (Oct 27, 2006)

I tried azureas on my macbook and couldn't get it to work well...hmm...maybe I should give it another look...
I use transmission and get in the range of 30-100kbps. Usually around 30 though


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Strange; typically, the torrent download speeds are determined by the number of seeders and the quality of said seeds/seeders (and, of course, your high-speed Internet connection). I use Azureus all the time with excellent results.


----------



## psycosis (Mar 29, 2005)

Could it be because Azureus supports encrpytion and Transmission doesn't. That is my biggest problem with all other Mac Bittorrent clients.


----------



## TrevX (May 10, 2005)

I use Transmission instead of Azureus. I have always found Azureus to be too slow to open and use, plus having way more features than I need. Transmission is fast and lean and I routinely get 200-400KBps.

Trev


----------



## live4ever (Jun 23, 2003)

What was the tracker? Transmission is banned on many of them. Also who is your ISP - I think Rogers blocks BT traffic so you need a client with protocol encryption.


----------



## Jet_Star (May 20, 2005)

live4ever said:


> What was the tracker? Transmission is banned on many of them. Also who is your ISP - I think Rogers blocks BT traffic so you need a client with protocol encryption.


I haven't had any problems with the trackers using Transmission, and I don't think Rogers blocks BT traffic. I've been using BT to download for a couple of yrs now, and no probs using BT on both a Mac and PC.


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I've tried em all... and Azureus was the fastest connections, but took a toll on the system.. it's a memory and processor hog with that java...

Been trying out Xtorrent for about a week now, and it's pretty crappy... I'm gonna go back to Azureus and just let it run overnight when I'm not using my computer... though I should probably leave all of the downloading to the pc, especially bittorrent stuff.....


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

It's a bit of a moot point now (For the OP), as Transmission has discontinued support for 10.3 (Panther), and Jaguar support was lost a while back.

Using the nightly builds, Transmission maxes out my connection when there are enough seeders.

Transmission also uses much less CPU and RAM (compared to Azureus), and has a much nicer UI.

Of course, I have a rather large bias in this area...


----------



## insertclevername (Apr 8, 2003)

I am aware that Transmission doesn't work with demoniod and some others but the problem wasn't with the tracker...... it connected to it.......just didn't connect any peers.

I am using Rogers.....so that may be the answer, I am running Azureus with encryption but I didn't think that was what made the difference, I guess I'll have to stick with Azureus then...until someone adds encryption to other clients.

Looks like I may be in the market for a gig stick of ram then to up my mini from 512, seems like kinda an expensive proposition though considering I have to get a 1GB stick of ram. I guess I'll check out some local PC shops.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Not that I would know about such things, but... Demonoid's trackers get replicated all over the place. Transmission works fine with them, and fast. Or so I hear, in a "public domain" kind of way.


----------



## tizerfish (Jun 8, 2002)

Jet_Star said:


> I haven't had any problems with the trackers using Transmission, and I don't think Rogers blocks BT traffic. I've been using BT to download for a couple of yrs now, and no probs using BT on both a Mac and PC.


You may be one of the lucky ones, I know three of my friends have cable and don't need encryption to get it to work 

http://torrentfreak.com/encrypting-bittorrent-to-take-out-traffic-shapers/
just one of the first links i saw,


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

instead of transmission (which seems to be dead anyways) i use bitrocket because of the slightly slicker gui (looks kind of like an os x take on utorrent)...

but i still get way better speeds with azureus...i'm on rogers and forwarded the ports i use...i can usually max out at around 400kbps...it's nice 

only thing that sucks is that it's written in java and chugs to open and close...we're in dire need of an app written native to os x that supports encryption for bit torrent...i'd pay for xtorrent if it ended up being the first...but it's probably going to remain as sucky as it is now...


----------



## Jacklar (Jul 23, 2005)

Rogers throttles BT traffic. Which means it still works, but it can be slow. If you use encryption it will help. But its either slower torrents with relatively fast speeds all the time, or slightly faster torrents that aren't throttled and slow speeds most of the time.


----------



## migs (Apr 2, 2003)

+1 for Azureus using Rogers High Speed Extreme in the North York area. Most trackers come from Demonoid or IsoHunt. Speeds are all over the map because so much depends on # of seeders, but I have attained 400kbps with port forwarding.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I ran into something interesting by accident....it turns out acquisition downloads torrents.

Is there any negative to this compared to using transmission?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

adb_ii - How is Transmission dead? And wasn't BitRocket heavily based off of Transmission?


----------



## Jonus (Jul 16, 2005)

I used Azureus at first and found it would only connect 1 out of 5 torrents. When it did connect the speed would be horrendus. Moved on to Tomato torrent and it was okay but was very basic. Transmission is now on the dock and I couldn't be happier, 30k-300k and connects every time. There still isn't a native client as good as Windows clients, but Transmission is getting there.


----------



## AppleEnthusiast (Sep 25, 2006)

Doesn't anybody use BitTorrent or am I missing something?

Is this just a terrible client or something? I know it is really basic though, I use uTorrent on my PC.

With BitTorrent I get terrible DL speeds at home ever since we got our Airport Express, but here at school (University of Guelph), the speeds are insane. I've had people uploading at close to a gig/s, while I was downloading upwards of 500kbs.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Geez...what are these numbers you guys are talking about?! i'm downloading a tv show right now using transmission and these are my numbers:

4.45gig file, downloading from 4 of 9 peers, and my download rate is between 6-12 KB/s! (and the uploads for the same file are 14 KB/s?!)

How do I make this go faster!? (I'm using a shaw cable modem with airport express)


----------



## modsuperstar (Nov 23, 2004)

Pamela said:


> Geez...what are these numbers you guys are talking about?! i'm downloading a tv show right now using transmission and these are my numbers:
> 
> 4.45gig file, downloading from 4 of 9 peers, and my download rate is between 6-12 KB/s! (and the uploads for the same file are 14 KB/s?!)
> 
> How do I make this go faster!? (I'm using a shaw cable modem with airport express)


If you're getting speeds like that odds are you're probably having your traffic shaped. The answer to this is to use Azeurus, as you can encrypt your torrents. If your speed goes up overnight when downloading you'll know for sure that is the case, as the ISP stops throttling when the traffic dies down. On my Rogers connection I can get upwards of 350k/sec for certain torrents with 40k/sec upload.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

having my traffic 'shaped' eh? Hm. So is azeurus ready to go? I've always been bad at programming settings and 'encrypting my torrents' sounds like a settings thing to me. forgive my ignorance.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Pamela said:


> Geez...what are these numbers you guys are talking about?! i'm downloading a tv show right now using transmission and these are my numbers:
> 
> 4.45gig file, downloading from 4 of 9 peers, and my download rate is between 6-12 KB/s! (and the uploads for the same file are 14 KB/s?!)
> 
> How do I make this go faster!? (I'm using a shaw cable modem with airport express)


The problem lies in the fact that you don't have many peers/seeders offering the file. If you had 200/300 peers, your download would be much faster.


----------



## adb_ii (Jan 10, 2005)

*BitRocket!*

works with oink now! the rss feed option is actually amazingly handy too


----------

